# Addition by addition



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

Hello all, 
I found this forum by sort of following Dave the Dead around. I first saw his props over at Methodz of Madness and was amazed at what you can do with time and energy. Now that I am here, the quality and creativity is absolutely amazing! 
As for myself, I am a professed lover of all things horror:movies, books, comics, music, and have always held Halloween as the greatest night of the year. I got married last year on Oct. 27th and our reception was one big Halloween party complete with a large graveyard, zombies, and plenty of fog. 
My current plans: to learn as much as I can from everyone here; to finish moving into my new house (first time owning a home) and begin planning and preperation for Halloween 2008; and turning my garage into a full time workshop.

Thanks again for the inspiration and hope I can give back a bit of what I learned!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

I thought I heard someone following me, always just out of sight but ever present in the deep dark shadows.....

You'll love it here Parabola...very inspiring place!


----------



## Spid3r3lla (Jul 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Dave! Congrats to you and your new wife.  Glad to have ya aboard!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello and welcome-  begin planning for 2008,,,,,,,,its like 94 days away, better get buzy


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey Para....welcome and my thanks to your wife for going along with the halloween wedding reception...sounds like you have a plan...keep us updated as you go along


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome Parabola, Enjoy the forum. Were glad your here!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome. There's no turning back now!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

welcome parabola!


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

*Welcome Parabola !!*


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Following Dave could get you lost. Glad you found us here.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

HI there and WELCOME!! People here are great and always willing to help. Im sure you will love it here.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome Para..
thought I recognized the name.
were you following the oatmeal he dropped ...LOL


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Welcome - the more the scarier.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Howldy! Now get to work there are only 92 days left. Oh yeah dont forget the pictures we love pictures.


----------

